# 7th Year Picnic S.F.C.C & M.C.C ∙



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*Its that time again for Our 7th Year Anniversory Picnic....

AUGUST 26, 2007 
ELYSIAN PARK....

*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HELLS YEAH ITS THAT TIME FOR US TO HAVE FUN UNDER THE SUN


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

O shit :biggrin: 
TTT for that flyer


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

can't wait for this one


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 11 2007, 04:17 PM~8084480
> *O shit  :biggrin:
> TTT for that flyer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it should be coming by the end of this week :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't trip FAMILY i'm working on it now......


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

You better be working on it


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

QVO FAMILY!!!! That goes for SFCC & MCC! We gonna do the dam thang again! Can't wait!


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 12 2007, 07:33 AM~8088629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it should be coming by the end of this week  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 11 2007, 12:49 AM~8080335
> *Its that time again for Our 7th Year Anniversory Picnic....
> 
> AUGUST 26, 2007
> ...


hope we can make it. :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 14 2007, 12:07 PM~8104329
> *hope we can make it. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP SFCC LETS GET IT CRACKIN IF LAST YEARS PICNIC WAS GOOD IMAGINE THIS ONE ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED C.C. WILL BE IN DA CASA,
SHOWING SOME SUPPORT!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut+Jun 14 2007, 02:19 PM~8105107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Where is my car wicked?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 15 2007, 09:45 AM~8110582
> *Where is my car wicked?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I MIGHT HAVE SOLD IT HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

You tarde it for a 12 pack ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jun 15 2007, 12:46 PM~8111614
> *You tarde it for a 12 pack ha ha ha ha ha ha
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Fick it will it be ready soon wicked?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

He said it be ready soon when he feel like it que no wicked


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 15 2007, 01:57 PM~8112100
> *Fick it will it be ready soon wicked?
> *


YOUR CAR WILL BE READY BY NEXT THURSDAY OR FRIDAY AND IF YOU KEEP HOPPING THE RIDE IM NOT GOING TO REPAINT IT FOR YOU...... :0 NAW ON THE REAL IM GLAD I DINT SHOT IT LAST WEEK CUS I FOUND SOME MORE CRACK'S ON IT AND HAD TO KEEP WORKING ON IT BUT YEAH THIS NEXT WEEK YOUR GETTING IT DAWG


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jun 15 2007, 02:21 PM~8112205
> *He said it be ready soon when he feel like it que no wicked
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: THATS WHAT IM GOING TO TELL YOU ESE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt.


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

where is every body at.............


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Shooter when you gat a chance hit me up.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I POSTED OUR PICNIC AT THESE OTHER SITE TAKE A LOOK
http://lowridersworldwide.mybb2.com/all-ca...-topic-f10.html
http://lowridersworldwide.mybb2.com/shows-events-f2.html


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

what up family getting the rides ready for our 7 th :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Dam NUCCA where you at vato got the rides in process


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jun 18 2007, 08:33 PM~8130976
> *what up family getting the rides ready for our 7 th  :biggrin:
> *


you got the 64 ready or what???????????? :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHERE IS THE FLYER??????? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> *Its that time again for Our 7th Year Anniversory Picnic....
> 
> AUGUST 26, 2007
> ELYSIAN PARK....
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 19 2007, 08:15 PM~8138082
> *HOPE YOU LIKE IT LOCOS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

flyer look badass good work 80


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Shooter. 

Post it up car clubs who's going.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WELL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool we'll see you vatos there altered one's


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

THE 13 LETTER C.C. WILL BE INDA HOUSE!
~~DISTINGUISHED C C~~ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

of course it aint ricndaregal productions shit but its looking firme


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't hate ricndaregal.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 20 2007, 08:33 PM~8144884
> *Don't hate ricndaregal.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 20 2007, 08:33 PM~8144884
> *Don't hate ricndaregal.
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

3 PAGES AND I HAVE NOT SEEN MI 71 POST UP IN HERE WHAT HAPPEND???? :angry:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm ready


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up family you know we going to do the damn thing on our picnic.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jun 24 2007, 09:07 PM~8168859
> *What up family you know we going to do the damn thing on our picnic.
> *


WOW ITS MI 71 AT LAST HE PUTS A COMMENT ON OUR TOPIC FOR THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Dam looks like no ones going to the picnic.... 

all I see is a few of the the clubs going ....

what happened to millenium they haven't posted anything on this topic???????


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 25 2007, 07:21 PM~8175203
> *Dam looks like no ones going to the picnic....
> 
> all I see is a few of the the clubs going ....
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i think its the flyer compa :0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jp

if you build the topic they will come :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 26 2007, 11:00 AM~8179378
> *i think its the flyer compa  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jp
> 
> ...



Or Post it in everyone topic :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 26 2007, 11:20 AM~8179523
> *Or Post it in everyone topic  :0
> *


 :0 I GUESS I GOT CAUGHT HUH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 26 2007, 11:00 AM~8179378
> *i think its the flyer compa  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jp
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2007, 11:39 AM~8179643
> *:0  I GUESS I GOT CAUGHT HUH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Caught.... shit you were even discrete!!! All I saw was WickedKustoms all the way down the Show and Events Page... 

Damm you even posted it up in northern Cali and Chicago events alsoooo :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 26 2007, 12:26 PM~8179959
> *Caught.... shit you were even discrete!!!  All I saw was WickedKustoms all the way down the Show and Events Page...
> 
> Damm you even posted it up in northern Cali and Chicago events alsoooo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY BAD HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

foo went taggin on the boards and shit lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 26 2007, 01:19 PM~8180396
> *foo went taggin on the boards and shit lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

80 olds, flier looks firme  
see you vatos there!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up family?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I see my flyer wasn't good enough hu ricndaregal. :nono:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: it just looked like it needed the ricndaregal touch to it :cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:nono: :yes: :nono:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:nono: :yes: :nono:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 26 2007, 11:45 PM~8184918
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: it just looked like it needed the ricndaregal touch to it :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHERE'S THE REST OF MILLENIUM CAR CLUB @???????????????
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH ROB? FROM MILL?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

NO ROB FROM MILLENIUM VATOS ON HIS OWN BUT ENOUGH ABOUT THAT. WHAT UP FAMILY HEY RICK THAT FLYER LOOKS GOOD. IM GOING TO HAVE TO BUY THE REST OF THE CLUB A PC SO THEY CAN START POSTING LOL SEE U VATOS SOON .


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES,COME ON OUT TO LEGG LAKE FOR A PICNIC AND A DAY OF FUN


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 28 2007, 05:52 PM~8197243
> *WHAT UP HOMIES,COME ON OUT TO LEGG LAKE FOR A PICNIC AND A DAY OF FUN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

dang already been 7 years???? :0 im getting old....i member when you guys first started out....hatin on the fairlane :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

where all the millenium riders at


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jun 28 2007, 03:42 PM~8196452
> *NO ROB FROM MILLENIUM VATOS ON HIS OWN BUT ENOUGH ABOUT THAT.  WHAT UP FAMILY HEY RICK THAT FLYER LOOKS GOOD.  IM GOING TO HAVE TO BUY THE REST OF THE CLUB A PC SO THEY CAN START POSTING LOL SEE U VATOS SOON .
> *


 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Jun 28 2007, 09:28 PM~8198818
> *where all the millenium riders at
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I DONT THINK THEY KNOW HOW TO USE A PC HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....J/P


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

upinsmoke66 will be there


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

you know distinguished will be there :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 11 2007, 12:49 AM~8080335
> *Its that time again for Our 7th Year Anniversory Picnic....
> 
> AUGUST 26, 2007
> ...


 you can also contact Hotwheels ese you know how to get a hold of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smokes (Dec 17, 2004)

Boulevards Will be there. Thanks go out to the Presdient for showing us love. Steelers for ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smokes_@Jun 30 2007, 11:26 PM~8211525
> *Boulevards Will be there. Thanks go out to the Presdient for showing us love. Steelers for ever!!!!!!!!!!
> *


It's one life LOWRIDING LIFE....
BUT ONE LOVE FAMILY LOVE......

S.F.C.C IV LIFE.....


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 4 2007, 03:08 PM~8235200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE, HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A SAFE 4TH :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHO IS GOING TO OUR PICNIC???????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey wicked the roll call is to early primo.... :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jul 9 2007, 03:52 AM~8264335
> *Hey wicked the roll call is to early primo.... :thumbsup:
> *


fuck it then i'll change it


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 9 2007, 09:30 PM~8271125
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 11:01 AM~8275003
> *:wave:
> *


  WHATS UP HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAS UP DISTINGUISHED C.C. WHAT YOU GUYS UP TO


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2007, 08:16 AM~8282722
> *WAS UP DISTINGUISHED C.C. WHAT YOU GUYS UP TO
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE! SAME SHIT DIFF DAY!
AND GETTING READY FOR OUR LUAU! :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 11 2007, 05:00 PM~8286652
> *JUST CHILLIN HOMIE! SAME SHIT DIFF DAY!
> AND GETTING READY FOR OUR LUAU! :biggrin:
> *


KOO.......... I THINK ONLY A FEW OF US ARE GOING TO THE LUAU


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 08:59 AM~8291646
> *KOO.......... I THINK ONLY A FEW OF US ARE GOING TO THE LUAU
> *


  THATS COOL HOMIE! THANKS FOR DA SUPPORT!!


----------



## veto66 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## veto66 (Jul 14, 2007)

good luck on friday the 13th :angry:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:uh: hello !!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up L.A. homies??? Sangre Latina is working out the details and planning on making out to the picnic. we might take some rides, not sure yet. but if you see a Sangre Latina shirt, says whats up!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 15 2007, 09:36 PM~8315860
> *whats up L.A. homies??? Sangre Latina is working out the details and planning on making out to the picnic. we might take some rides, not sure yet. but if you see a Sangre Latina shirt, says whats up!
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 15 2007, 09:36 PM~8315860
> *whats up L.A. homies??? Sangre Latina is working out the details and planning on making out to the picnic. we might take some rides, not sure yet. but if you see a Sangre Latina shirt, says whats up!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veto66+Jul 13 2007, 11:28 PM~8305840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 15 2007, 09:36 PM~8315860
> *whats up L.A. homies??? Sangre Latina is working out the details and planning on making out to the picnic. we might take some rides, not sure yet. but if you see a Sangre Latina shirt, says whats up!
> *


 :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck fellas


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 17 2007, 02:17 PM~8329152
> *posted on our site..good luck fellas
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

to the top!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*a posibility Regal KinG might head out that way !!! * :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8348768
> *a posibility Regal KinG might head out that way !!!     :biggrin:
> *


lets go dogg :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 19 2007, 07:25 PM~8349181
> *lets go dogg :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8348768
> *a posibility Regal KinG might head out that way !!!     :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 19 2007, 07:25 PM~8349181
> *lets go dogg :biggrin:
> *


you planning on heading out a night before or that morning?


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

37 DAYS TO GO ARE YOU GUYS READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Jul 20 2007, 01:23 PM~8354363
> *37 DAYS TO GO ARE YOU GUYS READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 02:42 PM~8354899
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000+Jul 20 2007, 01:23 PM~8354363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 11:39 AM~8353676
> *you planning on heading out a night before or that morning?
> *


probably the night before. dont wanna be all tired n shit.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 20 2007, 05:57 PM~8355858
> *probably the night before. dont wanna be all tired n shit.
> *


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 20 2007, 05:57 PM~8355858
> *probably the night before. dont wanna be all tired n shit.
> *


*lets roll !!!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 19 2007, 09:11 PM~8350391
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey bro, whats my compadre doing in your avatar? :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 10:14 PM~8376435
> *:biggrin:
> *


is it gonna be just you? or is locs rolling out to this one too??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 23 2007, 10:46 PM~8376603
> *is it gonna be just you? or is locs rolling out to this one too??
> *


probably solo


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 10:48 PM~8376616
> *probably solo
> *


not even kalirider?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT

ALMOST TIME GENTE.....

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jul 26 2007, 11:53 AM~8396823
> *TTT
> 
> ALMOST TIME GENTE.....
> ...



WHY YOU SKEERED BIATCH :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What up almost ready for the picnic!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

YEP YEP MILLENIUM IS READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Jul 27 2007, 08:35 AM~8404701
> *YEP YEP  MILLENIUM IS READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

YEP YEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHERE IS HOTWHEELS ?


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Jul 29 2007, 03:43 PM~8420256
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


     :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Going to order the trophies today. :yes:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

The count down begins for our picnic 28 more days to go.


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Jul 30 2007, 11:53 AM~8426657
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 27 2007, 03:19 PM~8407608
> *WHERE IS HOTWHEELS ?
> *


Right here Homie!!!! Whats cracking u guys coming out?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT! For My NIKKUHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SSSUUUWWWOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WUD UP SFCC SEE YA @ THE PARK HOM1EZ!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 30 2007, 03:46 PM~8429564
> *Right here Homie!!!! Whats cracking u guys coming out?
> *


I'LL BE THERE HOMIE


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt almost time to make a trip out to Los :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86+Jul 31 2007, 02:21 PM~8438293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Just a few more weeks homies...........

   hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Twenty three more days and counting down.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds+Aug 3 2007, 07:35 AM~8463074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

STOPPED BY TO SAY :wave: :wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

20 MORE DAYS AND OUR PICNIC IS HERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 6 2007, 09:00 AM~8483149
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

20 more days til the picnic....    hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

19 MORE DAYS HOMIE'S :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2007, 01:09 PM~8494725
> *19 MORE DAYS HOMIE'S  :0
> *


19 more days to have your car finished by :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 7 2007, 01:14 PM~8494765
> *19 more days to have your car finished by :0 :0 :0
> *


i dont know homie my dog got sick she in the hospital right now  she got full blown parvo


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The count down begins,

19 More day's to the PICNIC... :yes:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2007, 03:16 PM~8495911
> *i dont know homie my dog got sick she in the hospital right now    she got full blown parvo
> *


:0 time for the trip to the back yard, slug in hand......just give it some 7 up or a lemon :roflmao: ... i never knew what a vet was growing up.....i thought it was the old cholo up the street..... when my dogs got sick, they dissappeared and reappeared as a completely different mutt :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 7 2007, 10:24 PM~8500184
> *:0 time for the trip to the back yard, slug in hand......just give it some 7 up or a lemon :roflmao: ... i never knew what a vet was growing up.....i thought it was the old cholo up the street..... when my dogs got sick, they dissappeared and reappeared as a completely different mutt  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke66_@Aug 8 2007, 01:46 PM~8505337
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

17 MORE DAY"S TIL THE PICNIC :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

17 more day Gente.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

almost there... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 9 2007, 05:42 PM~8515595
> *getting closer  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna make the drive out there fokker?  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Aug 9 2007, 05:42 PM~8515595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

Alright homies so 2 more weeks , is everyone ready??? what's up SFCC?  :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Aug 12 2007, 11:36 PM~8539824
> *Alright homies so 2 more weeks , is everyone ready??? what's up SFCC?    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Aug 12 2007, 11:36 PM~8539824
> *Alright homies so 2 more weeks , is everyone ready??? what's up SFCC?    :thumbsup:
> *


WAS UP MILLENIUM? YOU GUYS READY?
:biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

wheres a good spot to get a hotel close by elysian?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8545583
> *wheres a good spot to get a hotel close by elysian?
> *


Stadium inn on sunset....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

13 more day till PICNIC 
hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 13 2007, 08:40 PM~8547081
> *13 more day till PICNIC
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


the excitement


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 13 2007, 08:34 PM~8547017
> *Stadium inn on sunset....
> *


can you get that man a number  or at least a city so he can look it up on mapquest


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up family everyone ready.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope we not ready


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8545583
> *wheres a good spot to get a hotel close by elysian?
> *



SLEEP @ DA PARK...... YOULL GET THE BEST SPOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 13 2007, 06:30 PM~8545583
> *wheres a good spot to get a hotel close by elysian?
> *


THEIR IS ONE A COUPLE OF BLOCKS FROM THE PARK
HERE'S THE LINK THE NUMBER IS (213)250-2233
HERE IS THE ADDRESS
1341 W Sunset Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90026
http://local.yahoo.com/details;_ylt=Ah_LHo...vWGgunY-&lcscb=


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS will be there. Hope to see U on August 19.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 14 2007, 12:23 PM~8551741
> *SuspectS will be there. Hope to see U on August 19.
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

getting closer homies,,, can we drink at the park?? or do we haveto kep it on the dl?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 14 2007, 07:53 PM~8555759
> *getting closer homies,,, can we drink at the park?? or do we haveto kep it on the dl?
> *



DL HOMIE! I GOT SPECIAL CANS FOR THAT THOUGH...
STOP BY THE DISTINGUISHED BANNER AND SAY QVO!! :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Its almost that time again.


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 15 2007, 07:18 AM~8558947
> *Its almost that time again.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: my cars not ready :ugh: :ugh:   hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2007, 10:07 AM~8560122
> *:yessad:  :yessad: my cars not ready :ugh:  :ugh:      hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


TO THE WIRE HOMIE  CANT GET COLD FEET ON US NOW :0 :0


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  11 MORE DAYS TO GO !!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

*LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUPPORT ON
YOUR BIG DAY HOMMIES GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 15 2007, 03:03 PM~8562392
> *LA's FINEST CC.  WILL BE THERE  SHOWING SUPPORT ON
> YOUR BIG DAY HOMMIES    GOOD LUCK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 14 2007, 07:53 PM~8555759
> *getting closer homies,,, can we drink at the park?? or do we haveto kep it on the dl?
> *


Don't trip we have cups and things for that....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Aug 15 2007, 12:53 PM~8561503
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE GOODTIMES OUT THERE...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 15 2007, 03:03 PM~8562392
> *LA's FINEST CC.  WILL BE THERE  SHOWING SUPPORT ON
> YOUR BIG DAY HOMMIES    GOOD LUCK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




GOODLOOKING LA's FINEST see you Locos out there...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 15 2007, 07:02 PM~8564029
> *:biggrin:
> *


See THE DUKES OUT THERE TOO ....
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT IN ADVANCE... :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

hno:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG+Aug 14 2007, 09:58 PM~8557157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out homies.   :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT HOMIES.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!  whar jr?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey homies what time will everything start on sunday?? we will be taking one of our cars out there and we'd like to get a good spot


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

The earlier the better we will be there at 5:30 am to get the good spot get there early may be 6:00 am see you guys out there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2007, 12:10 PM~8588929
> *The earlier the better we will be there at 5:30 am to get the good spot get there early may be 6:00 am see you guys out there
> *


damm that is early!! :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

one more week vatos uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 19 2007, 01:20 PM~8588976
> *damm that is early!! :0
> *


EY HOMIE I SHIT YOU NOT THERE ARE PPL ALREADY THERE BY 4:30 AM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 19 2007, 12:20 PM~8588976
> *damm that is early!! :0
> *


WELL ITS BEEN MANDATORY FOR US TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BY 6 BUT IT'S BEST TO BE OUT THERE KINNA EARLY TO MAKE SURE YOU GET GOOD PARKING  OR SHOULD I SAY ANY PARKING


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2007, 08:12 AM~8595139
> *WELL ITS BEEN MANDATORY FOR US TO MAKE IT OUT THERE BY 6 BUT IT'S BEST TO BE OUT THERE KINNA EARLY TO MAKE SURE YOU GET GOOD PARKING  OR SHOULD I SAY ANY PARKING
> *


well is there anyway you guys can save us a spot?? we will be spending the night out in chino. one of our club members is buying a car rag impala out there. we would hate to miss out ona good spot. just cuz we showed up later on. we just need one spot, let me know homies


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I think we can do that just look for is will be in the middle of th park on the west side


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

up in smoke 66 will be thare...''' operasion pepo''''


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

6 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up everyone just sendin it ttt hope everyone can make it out for this one, got some family comin from outta town and they wanna see how we get "such a small park" CRACKIN


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 20 2007, 12:59 PM~8597384
> *what up everyone just sendin it ttt hope everyone can make it out for this one, got some family comin from outta town and they wanna see how we get "such a small park" CRACKIN
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

C EVERYONE SUNDAY!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up family its almost time


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 21 2007, 07:20 AM~8604401
> *what up family its almost time
> *


YEAP !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT 

5 more days till "D" day

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

gettin closer


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

See everyone there!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HOPE EVERY BODY IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam what up family we gonna get it crackin sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 22 2007, 11:27 AM~8616121
> *dam what up family we gonna get it crackin sunday !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT!

   :wow:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up everyone hope everyone is ready for sunday.


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

SEE YA GUYS BEFORE THE ROOSTER DOES!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

3 MORE DAYS     hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2007, 10:51 AM~8624472
> *3 MORE DAYS         hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

A few more day untill the picnic.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 24 2007, 07:38 AM~8631274
> *A few more day untill the picnic.
> *


we on a 72 hour count down  *YYYEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH BBBBBBOOOOOOOYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 24 2007, 07:41 AM~8631288
> *we on a 72 hour count down  YYYEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH BBBBBBOOOOOOOYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah cant wait to get out there!!! ill be giving you a holla bro when we 're about to roll thru


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 24 2007, 08:16 AM~8631483
> *:biggrin:  hell yeah cant wait to get out there!!! ill be giving you a holla bro when we 're about to roll thru
> *


fa sho  we'll be out there from 6 am on


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

FAMILY ARE WE READY FOR SUNDAY?????????
WHERE THE HELL IS MILLENIUM??????????? ARE YOU GUYS READY????????????????


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

MR VETO IS GOING TO CHICAGO ON SUNDAY AND HIS COMING BACK IN 2 WEEKS . SOO HAVE FUN FOR HIM


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Aug 24 2007, 10:20 AM~8632221
> * MR VETO IS GOING TO CHICAGO  ON SUNDAY AND HIS COMING BACK IN 2 WEEKS . SOO HAVE FUN FOR HIM
> *


whats that man been doin hustlin back and forth from here to chi town :0 :0 :0 hope the trip all goes well  f it tell him to leave charlie brown the keys :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

man i want to go so bad....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 24 2007, 10:55 AM~8632429
> *man i want to go so bad....
> *


SO GET YOUR KEYS GO TO THE GAS STATION FILL THE RIDE UP GET THE I 5 SOUTH GET OF ON STADIUM WAY AND YOUR THERE :biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

WELL U KNOW MY BABY BE HUSTILING...  BUT IF U WANT U CAN STAY WITH CHARLIE BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Aug 24 2007, 10:59 AM~8632455
> *WELL U KNOW MY BABY BE HUSTILING...  BUT IF U WANT U CAN STAY WITH CHARLIE BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHA RIC GOTS TO BABY SIT CHARLIE BROWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

NA THATS TOMMY AND MARIA STEP CHILD !!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Aug 24 2007, 11:03 AM~8632491
> * NA THATS TOMMY AND MARIA STEP CHILD !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass+Aug 24 2007, 10:55 AM~8632429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thas there adopted son lol


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: YEAP YEAP :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn ricndaregal your bro not coming to our picnic???


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 24 2007, 03:14 PM~8634205
> *Damn ricndaregal your bro not coming to our picnic???
> *


he said he wants to see all the major inches chalio's car be doin that im tellin him about. he's not a believer :0 :0 STAY TUNED i guess we'll find out sunday if he shows up or not


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! EVERYONE MUST GO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

26 more fucken hours people!!! are you all ready????


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Fellas, good luck with the picnic tomorrow!! I was planning on being there, but our Sr. Pastor and Associate Pastor are not going to at chruch tomorrow, So I get to run service.... The people are going to be shocked :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 25 2007, 08:44 AM~8638123
> *
> *


you guys gonna be out there??


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 25 2007, 08:45 AM~8638348
> *you guys gonna be out there??
> *


 :uh: ARE YOU GONNA TAKE YOUR RYDE,THE 75? I ALMOST TOOK OFF AFTER WORK THIS MORNIN TO GO THIER(IN THE WIFES RYDE)SUM THIN TOLD ME TO GET MORE INFO,CALLED MY SON TO HIT UP THE L.I.L SITE,GOT LUCKY I DIDN'T DRIVE ALL THE WAY TO ELLYSIAN FOR NOTHING :biggrin: HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU THIER TOMORROW


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 24 2007, 10:02 PM~8636628
> *T
> T
> T
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 25 2007, 11:31 AM~8638856
> *:uh: ARE YOU GONNA TAKE YOUR RYDE,THE 75? I ALMOST TOOK OFF AFTER WORK THIS MORNIN TO GO THIER(IN THE WIFES RYDE)SUM THIN TOLD ME TO GET MORE INFO,CALLED MY SON TO HIT UP THE L.I.L SITE,GOT LUCKY I DIDN'T DRIVE ALL THE WAY TO ELLYSIAN FOR NOTHING :biggrin: HOPEFULLY I'LL SEE YOU THIER TOMORROW
> *


  thats the plan, see you there bro


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey peps its only a couple of more hrs left till the big day the family is getting the cars ready for tommorrow I'm bringing my underconstruction ride its not much but it be out there repin the family 


TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Family we ready to do the dam thing ??????????


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Where's every body at???


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Where's every body at???


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

probly getting ready for tomorrow


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 25 2007, 07:16 PM~8640974
> *probly getting ready for tomorrow
> *


cant wait to see everyone tommorrow its gonna be a good day


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

less than 10 hours to go im going hurraayy..if all goes well should leave bakersfiled around 3am....in a honda...hahahaha...but be at park in ricndaregals black regal around 600 am


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

couple more hours thanks for the support everyone  hope to see all at the park for a lovely day


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

just finished the 65 will be there early morning


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

it time to roll out!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM PICS OF THE MORNIN IN POST YOUR RYDES


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more pics


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I would like to thank every one that showed up at the park we had a good turn out  I hope that every one had fun and thank you for all your support


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2007, 08:22 PM~8646266
> *I would like to thank every one that showed up at the park we had a good turn out I hope that every one had fun and thank you for all your support
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2007, 08:22 PM~8646266
> *I would like to thank every one that showed up at the park we had a good turn out I hope that every one had fun and thank you for all your support
> *


HAD A GREAT TIME HOMIES!!!!!
GRACIAS ....SEE YOU GUYS FOR THE 8th.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2007, 08:22 PM~8646266
> *I would like to thank every one that showed up at the park we had a good turn out I hope that every one had fun and thank you for all your support
> *


hey homies thanks for havin us out there. i know we didnt get to meet up and introduce each other, but we were there.  thaks for the hospitality and the food!! it was off the hook!! we'll be there next year ((with some of our rides)) to show some support :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 26 2007, 09:56 PM~8647268
> *hey homies thanks for havin us out there. i know we didnt get to meet up and introduce each other, but we were there.  thaks for the hospitality and the food!! it was off the hook!! we'll be there next year ((with some of our rides)) to show some support :biggrin:
> *


u where there homie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 26 2007, 09:57 PM~8647281
> *u where there homie
> *


  yup. we were parked next to the homies from Shades of Brown


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 26 2007, 10:04 PM~8647388
> * yup. we were parked next to the homies from Shades of Brown
> *


next time u come down say whats up dog


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 26 2007, 10:11 PM~8647473
> *next time u come down say whats up dog
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

nice turn out good picnic food was great and had a good time thanks


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

I WOLUD LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR THE FIRST PLACE TROPHY.. WE ALL HAD A REAL GOOD TIME , AND CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE ..WE WILL BE READY AGAIN AND IN FULL AFFECT........ CITY WIDE CAR CLUB..............


THANKS TO MILLENIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUBS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congratulations on another awesome Picnic!! Sorry I could not make it, but I will be there next time!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Aug 26 2007, 09:57 PM~8647281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T KNOW YOU GUYS BROUGHT CARS OUT..... :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 27 2007, 05:57 AM~8648920
> *NO SALUDAS BUEY..... :biggrin: HE WAS THERE FUCK HE WAS EVEN AT OUR SPOT FOR A MIN ....
> I DIDN'T KNOW YOU GUYS BROUGHT CARS OUT..... :0
> *


dont know how he looked.. next time get name tags hahaha


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics had a great time. Thanks Strictly Family & Millenium.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble+Aug 25 2007, 11:56 PM~8642480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 27 2007, 05:57 AM~8648920
> *NO SALUDAS BUEY..... :biggrin: HE WAS THERE FUCK HE WAS EVEN AT OUR SPOT FOR A MIN ....
> I DIDN'T KNOW YOU GUYS BROUGHT CARS OUT..... :0
> *


we didnt  i was gonna trailer mine, but my trucks tranny was overheating. next time tho bro :biggrin: we'll take acouple cars out there.


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Any Pics of the picnic?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

IF ANY ONE TOOK PICTURES POST THEM UP I SAW ALOT OF PEPS. TAKING FILM AND PICS . POST THEM UP


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HOMIE HERE WAS PUTTING IN SOME WORK..... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

there was a topic started in the post your ride section  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=358977&st=0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I DON'T KNOW IF ANYBODY ELSE NOTICED BUT THIS LAC HAD HIS QUARTERS BUCKLING...IMO....BUT FUK IT LOOKED GOOD
























SOME SOLO RIDERS FROM SAN PEDRO....YES THE HARBOR AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

great turnout, and thanks to the hommies from strictly family, and millenium, 
for the second place trophy, will be there for the 8th one. hopefully will see you vatos at our second annual picnic, next month, SEPTEMBER 23rd


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GOODTIMES REPPIN HARD WITH THIS FIRME RAG...LEFT ME SPEECHLESS


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

good event :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN YOU TELL I LOVE THA BROWN 59..... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 27 2007, 09:41 AM~8650020
> *great turnout,  and thanks to the hommies from strictly family, and millenium,
> for the second place trophy,  will be there for the 8th  one.        hopefully will see you vatos at our second annual picnic,  next month,      SEPTEMBER 23rd
> *


THANKS YOU FOR COMING TO THE PICNIC. WILL SEE YOU AT YOUR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC NEXT MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I REALLY WANTED TO GET MORE PICS....ESPECIALLY OF STRICTLY FAMILIA....BUT MY BATTERIES AND MY BACK UP'S DIED....  

SORRY HOMIE'S.....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 27 2007, 09:58 AM~8650184
> *I REALLY WANTED TO GET MORE PICS....ESPECIALLY OF STRICTLY FAMILIA....BUT MY BATTERIES AND MY BACK UP'S DIED....
> 
> SORRY HOMIE'S.....
> *


no pictures of daddys car :no: :no: :no: your not right mija :no:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Pic's look good homies. :yes: anymore??? :dunno:

A
A


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Aug 27 2007, 10:04 AM~8650222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 27 2007, 10:37 AM~8650523
> *NO BUEY.......SOORY BIOTCH I WANTED TO WAIT TILL THINGS CALMED DOWN TO GET EVERYBODY WITH THEIR CAN OR HONDAS  :dunno:  BUT IT STARTE TO RAIN AND MY BATTERIES DIED
> 
> *


cans and hondas huh :dunno: speak of that though let me pm you a pic of my bros car


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 27 2007, 10:41 AM~8650575
> *cans and hondas huh :dunno: speak of that though let me pm you a pic of my bros car
> *



:0 




I WAS TYPING FAST I DIDN'T CATCH THAT..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WAS GOOD 2 SEE EVERYONE HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 27 2007, 09:43 AM~8650043
> *GOODTIMES REPPIN HARD WITH THIS FIRME RAG...LEFT ME SPEECHLESS
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 THE PROPS THE 65 WAS DONE IN A MONTH 4 THE SUMMER TIME HAVE ANOTHER CAR IN THE WORKS SHOULD BE OUT 2008 THANKS AGAIN


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 27 2007, 11:00 AM~8650827
> * WAS GOOD 2 SEE EVERYONE HAVING A GOOD TIME
> *


YEAH HAVING A GOOD TIME BUT KICKING IT LIKE A FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

oploading my chinese camera guys...pis coming soon...yesterday was a long day .....well worth the trip thanks family....


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

had a great time out there, cant wait till next year, and tommy if you still want to do some murals hit me up


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Aug 27 2007, 12:28 PM~8651579
> *had a great time out there, cant wait till next year, and tommy if you still want to do some murals hit me up
> *


 :0


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Aug 27 2007, 12:28 PM~8651579
> *had a great time out there, cant wait till next year, and tommy if you still want to do some murals hit me up
> *


ya im still waiting on you for my murals its going on a year whats up :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2007, 11:06 AM~8650902
> *YEAH HAVING A GOOD TIME BUT KICKING IT LIKE A FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME ....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i19.tinypic.com/4yyxv28.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Aug 27 2007, 05:12 PM~8653900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MY COUSIN FOUND A NEW SPORT IM GLAD ANYTHING 2 KEEP HIM OFF THE STREETS TAKE CARE OF MY PRIMO ''CITY WIDE''


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

HAD A FIRME ASS TIME, THANKS MILLENIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY, I KNOW MY SON AND MY NEPHEWS HAD A GOOD TIME, ILL POST UP A FEW PICS I TOOK AS SOON AS MY PHOTOBUCKET WORKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

my primo's hummer and my bros regal...looking good


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

A FEW PICS


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thats all i got no more pics ..be on again tomorrow ...goodnight...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 27 2007, 11:27 PM~8657207
> *thats all i got no more pics ..be on again tomorrow ...goodnight...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

no one got pics of the cat that had his lincoln catch fire for a minute :0 :0 i dont think he's on layitlow is he??? that was a close call for em, glad they were able to put it out in time. had that shit happen to me couple weeks ago :no: not a good feeling :no:


----------



## BIG MANNY (Aug 23, 2007)

:0


> > TTT


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 27 2007, 11:23 PM~8657192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good gabendacutlass any more of the cutty??????? :dunno:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

sorry tommy dont know what the hell happened to my pics i took of your guys ride i thought i took more i was too tired homie...next time your car will be the star... :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 28 2007, 10:55 PM~8666367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 28 2007, 10:55 PM~8666367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up gabe you got a good ass picture of me hopping my car. :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 29 2007, 07:21 AM~8667733
> *What up gabe you got a good ass picture of me hopping my car. :thumbsup:
> *


THAT THE CAR HAS A GOOD SWITCH MAN :biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> > is it just me or is efrens lac tryin to squeeze into all the pix :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 27 2007, 11:20 PM~8657180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: anyone know who stirped this one? looks like angelos work


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 27 2007, 11:23 PM~8657192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aye bro, the olds came out clean.....looks wet as hell....makes my stripin look good  :roflmao:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 30 2007, 08:14 PM~8682530
> *aye bro, the olds came out clean.....looks wet as hell....makes my stripin look good    :roflmao:
> *


HELLS YEAH ANOTHER WICKED KUSTOMS EDITION MY PAINT AND CLEAR ALWAYS LOOKS GOOD ASS HELL


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2007, 08:49 AM~8685629
> *HELLS YEAH ANOTHER <span style=\'color:blue\'>DID YOU REALLY PAINT AND CLEAR IT? :0*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8686311
> *DID YOU REALLY PAINT AND CLEAR IT? :0
> *


SIMON .............. I ALWAYS DO IT RIGHT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8686330
> *SIMON .............. I ALWAYS DO IT RIGHT
> *


it took a couple decades to get it right but it was finally done


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 31 2007, 11:44 AM~8686738
> *it took a couple decades to get it right but it was finally done
> *


WHY YOU ALWAYS TALKING SHIT :angry: FUCK OF TRICK


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2007, 11:56 AM~8686825
> *WHY YOU ALWAYS TALKING SHIT  :angry:  FUCK OF TRICK
> *


its only cuz i started to notice your head get a little swollen :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 31 2007, 12:44 PM~8687161
> *its only cuz i started to notice your head get a little swollen :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


WELL STOP SUCKING ON IT :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU WALKED INTO THAT ONE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:49 PM~8687204
> *WELL STOP SUCKING ON IT  :0  :0  :0
> *


fuck you fagget ass bioch :no: there you go with you gay tendencies ******* :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 31 2007, 12:52 PM~8687228
> *fuck you fagget ass bioch :no: there you go with you gay tendencies *******  :uh:
> *


you walked into that one your self :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats hapenin homies??


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

SOME PICS ..


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Aug 31 2007, 11:58 PM~8690812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BAD ASS PICS


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Sep 1 2007, 11:29 AM~8692439
> *BAD ASS PICS
> *


THANKS HOMIE.!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Sep 1 2007, 12:29 PM~8692439
> *BAD ASS PICS
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

NICE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Aug 31 2007, 11:56 PM~8690804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOUNDER WHO PAINTED THIS CAR IT LOOKS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2007, 08:54 AM~8728886
> *I WOUNDER WHO PAINTED THIS CAR IT LOOKS BAD ASS  :biggrin:
> *


I DUNNO, BUT IT REALLY MAKES THE LEAF AND STRIPES KICK ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Sep 6 2007, 08:54 AM~8728886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will give BIG UPS TO WICKEDKUSTOMS FOR THE PAINT JOB :thumbsup: 
AND
LOWFAIRLANE FOR THE PINSTRIPPING AND LEAFING :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 6 2007, 10:15 PM~8735736
> *I will give BIG UPS TO WICKEDKUSTOMS FOR THE PAINT JOB  :thumbsup:
> AND
> LOWFAIRLANE FOR THE PINSTRIPPING AND LEAFING  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: nice avatar bro


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

what up 80 what you got on my 40oz


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 7 2007, 08:39 PM~8742730
> *what up 80 what you got on my 40oz
> *


FUCKEN SHOOTER YOU SHOULD BE ASHAME OF YOUR SELF BEEN A L.I.L. FAMILY SINCE 2005 AND ONLY HAVE 295 POSTS :no: :no: :no: :no: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

bump this shit to the top....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Sep 10 2007, 05:01 PM~8760215
> *bump this shit to the top....
> *


that goes for you too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: HeLLo EVErY OnE hOw yA beeN? :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Sep 10 2007, 05:58 PM~8760648
> *:biggrin: HeLLo EVErY OnE hOw yA beeN? :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOW ARE YOU JESSICA? WHERES VETO? IS HE STILL IN CHICAGO?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Dam wicked why u on everyone about there post count ?

Is L.I.L got you as an inforcer?????

J/P what you up to loco???????/


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 7 2007, 08:37 PM~8742711
> *:biggrin: nice avatar bro
> *


Thanks Homie u vatos really hooked up my ride....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 11 2007, 11:19 PM~8771854
> *Dam wicked why u on everyone about there post count ?
> 
> Is L.I.L got you as an inforcer?????
> ...


IM L.I.L. POST ENFORCEMENT OFFICER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 11 2007, 11:20 PM~8771862
> *Thanks Homie u vatos really hooked up my ride....
> *


IM STILL WAITING FOR THE REST OF MY MONEY YOU HAVE A BALANCE OF $17,829.39 I ADDED INTEREST IF YOU WANT I CAN FINANCE THE REST TO EAZY MONTHLY PAYMENTS. YOU WILL HAVE 35 PAYMENTS OF $564.59 AND 1 PAYMENT OF $564.85 THATS WITH A 14% FINANCE SORRY I RAN YOUR CREDIT AND IT DIDN'T LOOK THAT GOOD BANCO DE LADY EASTLOS DID NOT WANT TO CO-SIGN YOUR CONTRACT :0 :0 :0


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

HEY MY HUBBY VETO IS COMING BACK TILL NEXT WEDNESDAY . YEP HE STILL :angry: :angry: IN CHICAGO


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:angry: HELLO HELLO!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheesy: HELLO ITS SUNDAY!!!!!!!! WHERE IS EVERYBODY @ :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Sep 16 2007, 04:25 PM~8802781
> *:cheesy: HELLO ITS SUNDAY!!!!!!!! WHERE IS EVERYBODY @ :cheesy:
> *


we were out cruising the shaw and broadway......what you guys been up to?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:  whats up homies?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 18 2007, 12:24 AM~8814486
> *:0  :biggrin:   whats up homies?
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP HOMIE ? YOU FOUND A JOB YET ?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2007, 09:07 AM~8815813
> *WAS UP HOMIE ? YOU FOUND A JOB YET ?
> *


i have acouple interviews on thurs and friday.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 18 2007, 09:57 AM~8816198
> *i have acouple interviews on thurs and friday.
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE HOPE YOU GET ONE OF THEM


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY MY BABY VETO IS BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: MR. VETO


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Sep 19 2007, 04:00 PM~8826607
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: MR. VETO
> *


     but is he ready to hit the streets yet :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000+Sep 19 2007, 03:59 PM~8826600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When and where is the party at :yes: :dunno:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheesy: HEY TOMMY TELL MARIA I SAID HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Sep 20 2007, 08:06 PM~8836375
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0 WHERES WAS THE FAMILY @ ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Sep 24 2007, 05:09 PM~8861504
> *:0 WHERES WAS THE FAMILY @ ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Chillin at home....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 25 2007, 12:33 PM~8866864
> *Chillin at home....
> *


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

HEY TOMMY HOW IS MY BABY MIRANDA??????????? :0


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

HEY TOMMY R U GUYS GOING TO VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Sep 25 2007, 07:21 PM~8869973
> * HEY TOMMY HOW IS MY BABY  MIRANDA??????????? :0
> *


She Is doing good acting up .... :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Sep 25 2007, 07:23 PM~8870000
> *HEY TOMMY R U GUYS GOING TO VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


Yes the fellas are going on Friday....


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What you up to Jessica :wave:
How is the family?????


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:uh: HEY SOO!!!!!!!!! IS MARIA GOING TO VEGAS THIS YEAR?????????? :uh:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0 HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HEY JESSICA HOW ARE YOU ? WHERES VETO? HOW ARE THE KIDS?


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin: VETO IS BACK AND THE KIDS R DOING JUST FINE ,THANK YOU!!!!!!! SO WHAT!!!!!!!! ARE U GUYS READY FOR VEGAS??????? :cheesy: :biggrin: WERE LEAVING SATURDAY MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:cheesy: go0d NiGhT !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

GoOD MorNinG :cheesy:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Oct 2 2007, 03:47 PM~8917905
> * GoOD MorNinG :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: its almost 4 pm how could it be morning? :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Oct 2 2007, 03:49 PM~8917911
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:uh: RigHT RigHT GOoD EVEnING :uh: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0 OK OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Oct 2 2007, 04:40 PM~8918223
> *:uh: RigHT RigHT GOoD EVEnING :uh: !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Oct 2 2007, 04:40 PM~8918233
> *:0 OK OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica2000_@Oct 1 2007, 07:56 PM~8911311
> *:biggrin: VETO IS BACK AND THE KIDS R DOING JUST FINE ,THANK YOU!!!!!!! SO WHAT!!!!!!!! ARE U GUYS READY FOR VEGAS??????? :cheesy:  :biggrin:  WERE LEAVING SATURDAY MORNING!!!!!!
> *


these foo's are ready but im not going this year have other plans........well have a good one its less than a week away . are you guys ready? :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

what sup homies!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 2 2007, 09:28 PM~8920236
> *what sup homies!!!
> *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

post pics from vegas


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 8 2007, 01:09 PM~8953320
> *post pics from vegas
> *


what happens in vegas stays in vegas  sorry bout tha drunk dialin though not sure what i said to you in the voicemail :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was feelin like incredible hulk though so you werent the only one i called actin a fool hahahahaha


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

cLicK on tHe piCs aNd tHey cOme oUt biGGeR


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0


----------



## jessica2000 (Jul 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------

